# Tenor Skeleton Watch



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Got this off the local flea market, it has a few issues in that both crystals are scratched, the crown is chrome and the stem isn't seating right so it's difficult to wind(it slips a bit)also there's a wrong screw holding the movement in the back...*plus side* condition of gold plate is good on both case and original ? strap which is also the right size, dial is also good though may get even better with a light clean...it's been running all day certainly since I bought it at 09:15 and it's lost about a minute I reckon certainly good enough for me...I think it is a pin lever though quiite a fancy one still not bad for Â£8.00.

Here's the before pictures after to follow soon -ish ...hopefully!
















































size wise it's 33mm not including the crown.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

that's quite unusual - really like it :thumbsup: Look forward to seeing your progress! :yes:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Thats really nice , i like that a lot.

Haven't seen another like it before , looking forward to the "After" pics :thumbsup:

Andy


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Here we go...I managed to save both crystals but the one on the back is a little crazed I think?

It's still within a minute, the strange screw arrangement was because the original movement screw had been sheared off so the previous? owner had put a washer under one of the existing screws but it doesn't need it as the dial arrangement one screw and stem hold it firmly anyway.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

and a few more;


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Makers were the Tenor SA (alias Tenor & Dorly SA) from Tramelan. A nice watch!

Andreas


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

That's scrubbed up nice.

Â£8 well spent :yes:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't like naked horrible watches - - in fact I think they should be banned, but for some strange reason I like that, it's the only skeleton watch I've ever seen that I would wear :yes:

I think because it has a real dial, even though the back is naked, it gets away with having no knickers on! Like it!

Out of interest, how does it come apart - is it a press fit case with "two" bezels each with a crystal? or what?

Let me know if you ever decide to fl--


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

I agree Mel I usually hate 'skeleton' watches but I liked this one ..I've seem the odd one on Fleabay {not sure of 'maker') and thougt that's nice but never got around to bidding but when I saw this and the price at a tenner was a steal, still I managed to chip him to Â£8.

I think as you say a dial of sorts makes all the difference.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks even better with a bit of spit and polish very nice indeed , give us a shout if you ever fancy fliping it

cheers

Andy


----------

